# The army08 Medical Mega Trauma Thread



## armyca08

So, I've loosely been following the CF and it seems that budgets are being chopped, with lots going into equipment acquisition. There is roll down in Afghanistan with no publically disclosed operations on land, thus more applicable to the army side of joint forces. 

Personally I applied for the reserve in 08 but got hung up on the medical as I went to a few doctors but each time I was told to find a new doctor, and after the 2nd or 3rd I didn't have any more doctors. I ran into this same problem in applying for a firearm, I was told I needed to get a doctor to sign off on it, but I don't have a doctor. I will be looking for a clinic to do the firearms stuff, and if the doctor signs off on that, I would figure they may also sign off on the CF stuff. 

Thing is I just turned 33 which is ancient for entry. I really am not prime, my knees can wear down and be noticiable after a few days of back to back running distance. Doing a 60-80km or so ruckmarch hike this past summer I stressed out my ankle. 

Are things so tight that even with a medical I'd just be taking some young persons spot. I'm really only interested in reserve as I don't really like political killing but I'm all for defence of society using martial force is required and helping people in emergencies.

Problem for the reserves is that I am 300km from the nearest reserve city in Northern Ontario, its quite a drive or cost about $130 to bus back and forth. Also I think it is run out of Winnipeg now.

I don't feel confident about joining reg force due to the history of foreign deployments over the last couple decades which arn't a lot, there is just so much bad PR and human rights problems often due to close operations with USF. 

At the same time I'm wondering if there are any legal non CF reserve militia organizations in Canada that are legal. I've read about some in quebec that are being monitored by intel and counterintel due to militias being branded militant and often ideological organizations. None the less I'd like to train and be prepared, I'm growing into being a prepper and am keen on survivalism but with budget cuts, the medical clearance an aging body, and there being lots of younger people that could benefit from the training for the same purpose.

Any tips on how I could proceed?

I have got a degree now but I've aged out for officer trades I think at this point, so it would only NC trades. 

I honestly feel a little disempowered with being medically non eligible, I just sense that if I don't prepare through the government than it may just make issues.  

IMO though the only real medical issue is mild lactose intolerance that makes me a little gaseous if I eat a substantial amount of processed foods containing lactose, which is in a lot of foods.

I don't know I've ended back at this site, as I got into a chat with someone who was trying to get in, and it is playing in the back of my mind. I want to, but I don't think it will happen.

OK long winded...

this is where I'm at
find a doctor willing to sign off on the CFO medical form, if I can't find one to let me own a gun, I won't find one to let me kill people with one.
set myself up with some type of non- no fixed address living in the bush on the outskirts of town address in the reserve operating area within a distance I can jog to, or find a regforce trade such as comm or firefighter that I think my chances of patrol hunter ops will be less likely so the moral issues associated with foreign occupation will not be as applicable.


None the less...
total waste of time or do you have any suggestions on trades and locations that may actually be of benefit to operations?


----------



## DAA

Simple answer, which was given to me many years ago and has stuck since then.....

"Soldier first, tradesmen later......"

So if you are looking for employment with the CF in a "non-combat arms" occupation?  You will still be expected to perform the standard "soldiering" duties just like everyone else, which fall within the realm of "combat related".

Unless you join DND as a civilian....


----------



## PMedMoe

Aged-out for Officer trades at 33?  Hardly.

The rest of your post was all over the place.

But I agree with DAA.


----------



## PuckChaser

You can't get a firearms license due to a medical issue, yet your "only real medical issue is lactose intolerance"?? Yeah, I bet there's more to that story.


----------



## armyca08

I'm being honest. I had a crisis situation about 10 years ago and the doctor had a personal vendetta and misdiagnosed, cool story, huh?

None the less I really pissed off the wrong people, none the less, I soon after got a second opinion and it eventually sorted out as "does not support original diagnosis." The original diagnosis was total bollocks. You may have had the situation of reading a report and seeing out of context information, hearsay, and complete fabrication, well that's what its all about. I've dealt with a lot of such nonsense. 

I've applied anyway online for regforce, as stated I don't think it will go through. I'm pretty sure a CSIS secret clearance will come into play eventually and if they depend on paperwork or people who have openly falsified documentation either by out of context reporting, nonexistence of evidence, or fabrication of evidence, then the clearance will fail.

Ah, and I also have an assault charge on record, for yes again, a consipracy and purgered trial in which someone said I pushed them whilst attempting to buy a pack of cigarettes, but only appearing 23, about 10 years ago. I am eligible for pardon, but I won't recognize it and I've been suggested to have a special appeal as I was unable to get the royal prerogative without exhausting appeals. The courts would not investigate or press the charges related to the purgery, which I pursued soon after, and my appeals at the time were ignored. None the less, I did not 150% honest do what they said I did.  The judge even admitted in open court to making a false statement about my statements as grounds for conviction and changed the opinion that took many weeks to determine on the fly. 



Didn't aim to write a novel so one line paragraphs were sufficient for the particulars.

None the less I've put in the application, now I need to decide if I feel like putting down the $10 or $15 for my University transcript and postage.

I really don't want to cut my hair anyway.  Totally convinced the application will NOT go ahead.

What I don't get is why they don't have a "I will take any trade" option. 

None the less, as far as medical qualifiers I'm pretty sure I should qualify. I'm pretty sure CSIS will bomb me though because people are adversive to myself, and I wouldn't trust myself with a secret clearance. Not because I'm not trustworthy just because I don't understand how I would need it, and why the heck would you give a new clearance access to non need to know information? It makes no sense.


----------



## PuckChaser

Seriously, why are you wasting everyone's time, and internet bandwidth here? You appear to be a terrible candidate, and we don't have a "I will take any trade" option because we don't "take everyone that applies". If you're too lazy to research a trade that interests you, then maybe you're too lazy for the CF.


----------



## nn1988

Cool story bro! Anticipating for you to give us Chapter 3. Historic wall-o-text!


----------



## DAA

At the end of the day, he has just as good a chance as anyone else who submits an application.  While he clearly feels compelled to present every possible reason why he won't be a successful applicant to the CF, the only way to really put these reasons to the test, is to actually submit an application and then follow through with it.

I am sure he is not the only person who has ever said "They won' take me".........


----------



## armyca08

PuckChaser - I'm here because this is where I ended up. None the less, I think I'd be great for the CF. It is only a question of how many other great people are out there.

Seriously though. I'm actually very well qualified in my previous training and experience, and education and personal interests have exposed me to quite a bit of military and intelligence related materials, although to a large extent US information.  


I think I'm instilled with the joinder due to having family, friends, and acquaintances who have been involve in national defence. All of them have been incredibly positive in general about their experience. 

I've also read recently about fat uneducated people being selected, not sure if you read the news reports. You know I'm the type who own my own field equipment, gas mask, etc.. living off the land as much as possible, etc.. 

But why here at this site, I've been a member for years, and I think the board has given a lot of good info in the past. I'm not totally sure what recruiting is like at the moment, there was a drive during Afghanistan but everything I've read and gotten by word of mouth recently is that there is a real scale back, and I expect that entry must have gotten a lot higher standards, and may continue to increase as forces load out on equipment to replace the non accounted gear, trucks, ships, planes, whateverelsethereis etc.. 

I would like to help, being profiled and risking even more danger just for being prepared for the worse or not having access to the tools, equipment and training to be successful in mitigating disaster whether man made or natural just makes no sense. I also now that I've graduated have a greater realization of more direct inputs of contribution to the world around me.  None the less I don't see if successful joining the forces as just a skeet shoot on head sized objects from 800m, it is really just about contributing capacity for society to succeed.

pretty basic questions though, is anyone hiring and if so what trades? I know ask local right... I've already put out the question to the local, but am wondering if trades like electrical and mechanical engineer, singals, intel and engineer are maxed out. also is the officer engineer equiv as officer combat engineer?  I'd expect that trade quals on missions could be various based on operation requirements - however, is there anywhere or any words from members on what would be expected operationally for those sorts of trades. (and yes i realize the cf site specifically has open and closed postings on their site, but that is very vague, and not indicative of quantitative needs if that is not classified information) 

I submited the application because I would follow through, I've been willing to serve for over 5 years now, however I have had, and continue to have some geopolitical reservations. I'm a moral individual, and I do have issues of conscience when it comes to human rights. I was against the grounds of Afghanistan - I felt it was consolidated and the public was lied to. I have a general idea of what to expect in terms of potential military deployments over the term of service since I have had I feel enough exposure to the situational development, I don't think there will be any suprises. I also think this is really getting close to the end of the line for modern warfare. 

Also in terms of the 33 age out thing, it is due to what I sense from other militaries on aging out for officer at about 30 it starts being a factor for example the French Foreign Legion. I think they have 35 as their officer age out. I recall something a few years back in the CFs old reqs about 30 being the officer entry under education plan, I could be wrong on that though. There is a definate bias in some programs between Youth and "Mature" people.

I have to see a doctor for the gun stuff anyway. I stopped the process last time because I didn't want to spread my inaccurate medical records further.

/end wall of text/


----------



## DAA

Age is not a barrier to enrolment and hasn't been for quite sometime.  So being in your early 30's and joining is not uncommon these days and you should not consider it as a barrier.

The CF enrolment objectives (ie; hiring) for this year are not much different from last year and probably won't be much different next year.  People retire and or move on and need to be replaced, it's what we call "attrition" and it is pretty much what the CF hiring numbers are based on year after year.

So regardless of what you read in the news, it has no impact on CF hiring.  Things are pretty steady and will remain steady.

I hope you do follow up on your application and do what is asked!  You never know what the outcome will be, until you try!


----------



## armyca08

Very true DAA, it will go ahead if I can find a doctor to screen my medical. 

Here is a good offshoot question though

Is the CFO medical requirements any different than the CF medical requirements, that is to restate, is it easier to pass a firearms possession clearance, or a Canadian Forces employment clearance?

Perhaps a stupid question but a curiosity none the less.

I know there really is no telling but perhaps you have an opinion.


Needed to add, I'll be posting off as soon as I get things together once back in Canada and my transcript arrives perhaps end of Oct, I'm hoping to get in the intro screening at local before the end of November. I'm thinking things should progress pretty well but know that there is a bit of a delay on scheduling things. 



AND more..

is a closed file cleared of data? would a closed file then be reopened?
is there a period that test data scores etc.. remain valid if files are not cleared when closed?
i.e. if testing such as aptitude has been done already do you retest?

in general if someone has previous applied in the past is the file just reopened and updated or is it done from scratch again?


----------



## DAA

army08 said:
			
		

> Very true DAA, it will go ahead if I can find a doctor to screen my medical.
> 
> Here is a good offshoot question though
> 
> Is the CFO medical requirements any different than the CF medical requirements, that is to restate, is it easier to pass a firearms possession clearance, or a Canadian Forces employment clearance?
> 
> Perhaps a stupid question but a curiosity none the less.
> 
> I know there really is no telling but perhaps you have an opinion.



Can't comment either way, as I have no idea what the CFO medical requirements are.  The CF medical requirements are fairly straight forward.  Basic physical, vision and hearing test, questionnaire and follow-up.  If the Snr Med Tech sees anything out of the ordinary, you may be asked to provide additional documentation from your health care provider or they may just send your file up to the RMO for further review.

Medical aspects for a CF applicant can't really be answered in a forum such as this, as there are far too many variables and they fall under the Health Services umbrella.  All I can say is, go through the medical process, do what is asked and hope for the best.


----------



## Emilio

Whether reserve or regular force the CAF is an extension of the Federal Goverment. Now you have clearly expressed that you were against foreign operations, that you severly distrust the goverment, and that you wish to join a militia outside the CAF. I have to say that personally I would be uncomfortable around you in any military setting whether it is reserve or reg force.


----------



## armyca08

Oh, I didn't say I severely distrust government. I trust government not to be honest about all things there is a clear difference between those two things.

I'm confused, why exactly do you find a desire to perform the functions of the CF in event they are unable to perform them for the public good, as a bad thing?

Makes no sense.



--- edit:

You also say I was "against foreign operations". I think it is safer to directly quote my statements rather than perhaps leading to taking them out of context.  I did not oppose foreign operations, I did not wish to be part of them, once again two different things completely.  Being an individual is not oppositional the world is not us or them. People can be neutral in regard to a conflict, without actively taking a side in terms of wishing to engage in operations. 

Its nice to think someone who doesn't support something opposes it but that isn't the case. The person watching tugofwar is not playing for either team.

Clearly you want all hearts and minds behind the objective, completely understood and a valid position. However not aiding someone is not helping their enemy. It is very close to doing that. Take for example if Gaddafi or the Taliban were in Canada, I might have a very different position towards opposing the Taliban. I have a respect for culture and individual sovereignty.  I understand that western culture is not always the here and now ideal of people who were raised to different belief systems. Much like the Canadian government can do much bad such as with first nations in the past, it can also do much good such as assisting in various developmental projects. The CF can be a force of either, and that is based often times on political determinations, epecially in an era where it is possible that states violate the UN charter and engage in making war against other states.

None the less I could write a full paper regarding my position, but no I did not oppose the CF in Afghanistan. I wasn't over there firing on CF, I wasn't here destroying communications infrastructure and mining transportation infrastructures. I was a neutral party. I feel that is an important capacity for a free society, one that is not forced to tow a party line under the auspice of what would otherwise be a military dictatorship where political elitists determine the will of the people. Dissent and difference of opinion as well as the ability to not support the form of a military operation is an important principle in a free society.  Also its not black and white, while you can support some things, I think not only myself has reservations that aspects of Afghanistan were not the ideals that Canada or Canadians aspire to, and much was learned.

But at the end of the day you are entitled to your opinion. Canada being a voluntary military people can do that volunteer, volunteering does not mean being selected. I wouldn't want to serve with someone who was more concerned about my political beliefs than my desire to help.

You have a valid point people who think and have reservations can be a liability. I operate on good faith. But no I didn't oppose Afghanistan, I had my own opinion.


----------



## Emilio

army08 said:
			
		

> Oh, I didn't say I severely distrust government. I trust government not to be honest about all things there is a clear difference between those two things.
> 
> I'm confused, why exactly do you find a desire to perform the functions of the CF in event they are unable to perform them for the public good, as a bad thing?
> 
> Makes no sense.



What makes no sense is what you just wrote. Please translate your comment into legible english.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

You have nothing better to do with your time while in Mexico? ullhair:


----------



## Emilio

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You have nothing better to do with your time while in Mexico? ullhair:



Im not Mexican?  ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse

Sorry,...not you but the OP.


----------



## armyca08

Emilio said:
			
		

> What makes no sense is what you just wrote. Please translate your comment into legible english.






Oh, I didn't say I severely distrust government. 

I trust government not to be honest about all things, there is a clear difference between those two things.

In regard to being concerned about wanting to serve in a non CF militia:

I'm confused, why exactly do you find a desire to perform the functions of the CF in event they are unable to perform them for the public good, as a bad thing?


Makes no sense.


---That is to say - that militas can be a force of good just because they arn't organized by the government doesn't mean they cannot be a force of good. Personally the people are suppose to form government in a democratic society so, why if doing so lawfully, is it a problem if the people organize a militia. Do they for some reason not have the ability to form government organs not through elected officials? Is there some reason why the right to bear arms, and train in martial arts (that is military arts, the art of war), not something that the people should be allowed? At one time it was a legal requirement to do so.

I really don't understand this, and I think your position on militias is likely blemished by radical ideological militias that are deemed to be anti government or qausi domestic terrorist organizations. I have a firm belief that militias can serve to enhance the public good and benefits to society. 

While both disesstablishment organizations as well as fascist or in a modern sense corporatist militocracies can both be a risk to the public. I think it is a misprision to equate militas with radicial quasi terrorist organizations bent on ruin of society, and likewise governmental organizations such as the CF and other executive offices needn't be seen as corporatist militocracies. 

Not sure if this makes more sense to you.

Everyone should have the right to survival, and responsible proportional use of force. Ultimately you have governments and international agreements determining the extent of available resource and activities for those things, but defintely I don't understand why you would want to limit capacity of people to defend themselves this without flavouring peoples intentions or beliefs. That is assuming the public to have good intentions, if they form government and the government forms the military, what is the difference?   However this would very quickly turn into a debate or be grossly off topic so I would recommend if you wish to continue the discussion that another thread in a proper forum be started.


----------



## Emilio

And thank you army08 for posting that insightful edit, Im sorry if my *personal* opinion offended you. I see CAF personal as doing their job and not getting their political or moral views in the way of their responsablities, but thats just me. Good luck with your application.


----------



## Journeyman

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You have nothing better to do with your time while in Mexico? ullhair:


Are you kidding me?!

This is the BEST Recruiting thread _ever_!      :nod:

            op:


----------



## armyca08

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> You have nothing better to do with your time while in Mexico? ullhair:



Week left and budget is getting dry... only really beach and cheap food left.. after some time in the sun, just shower and chill with some yoga. Jogging running earlier in the day. Casual swimming. I've been looking for pull up bars but can't find any. I don't feel like drinking only one day of heavy drinking on the catamaran ride over to Isla Mujeres.

Spend the evenings surfing the net. I spend a lot of time online, reading the news. I've been learning some Spanish via youtube though, as well as watching the odd stand up comedy routine.

No, not really. Do you have any suggestions?

My budget is quite tight now.


----------



## fake penguin

Also its not black and white, while you can support some things, I think not only myself has reservations that aspects of Afghanistan were not the ideals that Canada or Canadians aspire to, and much was learned.

Can you explain that statement?


----------



## nn1988

army08 said:
			
		

> Week left and budget is getting dry... only really beach and cheap food left.. after some time in the sun, just shower and chill with some yoga. Jogging running earlier in the day. Casual swimming. I've been looking for pull up bars but can't find any. I don't feel like drinking only one day of heavy drinking on the catamaran ride over to Isla Mujeres.
> 
> Spend the evenings surfing the net. I spend a lot of time online, reading the news. I've been learning some Spanish via youtube though, as well as watching the odd stand up comedy routine.
> 
> [...]
> 
> My budget is quite tight now.



Start writing a book or a diary. ^ The above would make an interesting preface.


----------



## Delaney1986

Emilio said:
			
		

> Im not Mexican?  ???



 :rofl:

I laughed out loud...good times with Internet conversation confusion


----------



## peterpan

army08 said:
			
		

> I submited the application because I would follow through, I've been willing to serve for over 5 years now, however I have had, and continue to have some geopolitical reservations. I'm a moral individual, and I do have issues of conscience when it comes to human rights. [font=arial[color=black]]I was against the grounds of Afghanistan  [/font] [/color] - I felt it was consolidated and the public was lied to. I have a general idea of what to expect in terms of potential military deployments over the term of service since I have had I feel enough exposure to the situational development, I don't think there will be any suprises. I also think this is really getting close to the end of the line for modern warfare.
> 
> /end wall of text/





			
				army08 said:
			
		

> you also say I was "against foreign operations".  I think it is safer to directly quote my statements rather than perhaps leading to taking them out of context.
> You have a valid point people who think and have reservations can be a liability. I operate on good faith. But no I didn't oppose Afghanistan



HHMMMMMMM




			
				army08 said:
			
		

> None the less I really pissed off the wrong people, none the less, I soon after got a second opinion and it eventually sorted out as "does not support original diagnosis." The original diagnosis was total bollocks. You may have had the situation of reading a report and seeing out of context information, hearsay, and complete fabrication, well that's what its all about. I've dealt with a lot of such nonsense.
> 
> I've applied anyway online for regforce, as stated I don't think it will go through. I'm pretty sure a CSIS secret clearance will come into play eventually and if they depend on paperwork or people who have openly falsified documentation either by out of context reporting, nonexistence of evidence, or fabrication of evidence, then the clearance will fail.
> 
> Ah, and I also have an assault charge on record, for yes again, a consipracy and purgered trial in which someone said I pushed them whilst attempting to buy a pack of cigarettes, but only appearing 23, about 10 years ago. I am eligible for pardon, but I won't recognize it and I've been suggested to have a special appeal as I was unable to get the royal prerogative without exhausting appeals. The courts would not investigate or press the charges related to the purgery, which I pursued soon after, and my appeals at the time were ignored. None the less, I did not 150% honest do what they said I did.  The judge even admitted in open court to making a false statement about my statements as grounds for conviction and changed the opinion that took many weeks to determine on the fly.



Sounds like  lot of people are out to get you >


----------



## armyca08

fake penguin said:
			
		

> Also its not black and white, while you can support some things, I think not only myself has reservations that aspects of Afghanistan were not the ideals that Canada or Canadians aspire to, and much was learned.
> 
> Can you explain that statement?



It gets dark early here, I went off to bed. It is off topic but I'll give it a shot.

There was a split in popular support with a minor but visible anti war movement. There were a number of scandals which surrounded human rights issues. While the US had a much worse track record for indisciminate killing, sexual assaults, and violtations of human rights treaties, Canada also had some problems.

While some of them could be within the gamut of operational fallout, such as destruction of a large number of residences, killing children such as the kid riding bike incident(s), and hand over of prisoners to a country that openly admited torture as a common procedure, not all of them were. 

We had countries openly in violation of the Geneva convention, an absolute contempt of the international rules of war. We had countries linked with the drug trade, and we had indiscriminate assassinations, or accidental killings.

While the public is not told the whole story, the standards exercised by NATO forces in Afghanistan were far below the expectations of the diplomats sitting in conference rooms and halls.

there have likely been books written on these things and a lifetime worth of reading in one off articles, perhaps I can recommend some of these if it is of interest to you.

The key is though that there were some nasty occurrences in Afghanistan that arn't what would be expect of Canadians in Canada. Afghanistan was a major shift in the mores of Canadians for use of their military. From the Post-War period up until around Yugoslavia Canada had a strong image as Peace Keepers. Iraq in Gulf Storm was moralized due to the media message on the liberation of Kuwait, and the war at that time didn't go much beyond protection of a country being mauled by a much larger and militarily superior state, the idea of Kuwait as just another province of Iraq was one that didn't have any authority, so it was moral.  Even if it wasn't a democratic state, unlike Iraq, or as Iraq was supposedly suppose to be. The Bathist movement was a very strong movement in the Arab world for obvious reasons. None the less when presented with Afghanistan, we have a country that had been undergoing civil conflict perhaps most of its history, and it seemed that the Taliban were finally posed to unit all of Afghanistan under a strong central government and hardline justice system. The issue was that culturally the country was Muslim although not everyone was a hardline muslim, and culturally it was largely tribal based. The country run by Talibans presented a majority group rule by the Pashtuns. If not for Al-Qaeda being fingered with the 911 attacks, and Usama was dumped into the ocean rather than put on trial, the nonUN authorized invasion of Afghanistan would likely have remained a CIA and SAS operation in Northern Afghanistan.  All in all the rationalization of invading a country as far from Canada as is posssible to intall an alternate Muslim government to rig its elections, and extend the civil chaos and war under fragmented rule seemed to be an exercise in futility and the major issue was civilian casualties. The fact the war continues, and has dragged on for more than a decade at heavy costs, although nothing like IRAQ, makes little sense. Behind the scenes there is likely a lot of missing information. At the end of the day, have they been made better countries with less harm within the context of their culture? This I do not know, but as stated it is easy to fixate on the 'bad' stuff that went on as opposed to the good stuff. At the end of the day, its been their tribal areas for longer than Canada has existed, it is clearly an invasion and occupation. The identity of imperialism and vendetta is one easily conjured, both those identities have largely been stigmatized in an era of respect and nationalism. I think for the US those ideas are very well entrenched first as the worlds police man, they feel the need to make war because they are hurt without regard for the effects of making war as an escalation of the problems that caused the problem in the first place. I think Canada has ongoing had a higher moral standard than the United States, and in opting to support a war that was started before UN authorization and contrary to the UN charter and rules of war, it presented a moral issue, and as stated when international law is ignored, the standards that law abiding and respectful Canadians expect are not being met. So in that regard with those factors, I am hopeful you have a better impression of what I meant in those statements, I don't think it is neccesary to really go more in depth than that.


----------



## Scott

The doctor said no to firearms. I'm about to say no to the keyboard (as it applies to this site)

Fair warning.


----------



## GAP

Is there an inoculation for twits?  :


----------



## Monsoon

army08 said:
			
		

> While the public is not told the whole story, the standards exercised by NATO forces in Afghanistan were far below the expectations of the diplomats sitting in conference rooms and halls.


The true moral arbiters of proper conduct, natch.



> there have likely been books written on these things and a lifetime worth of reading in one off articles, perhaps I can recommend some of these if it is of interest to you.
> 
> The key is though that there were some nasty occurrences in Afghanistan that arn't what would be expect of Canadians in Canada. Afghanistan was a major shift in the mores of Canadians for use of their military. From the Post-War period up until around Yugoslavia Canada had a strong image as Peace Keepers. Iraq in Gulf Storm was moralized due to the media message on the liberation of Kuwait, and the war at that time didn't go much beyond protection of a country being mauled by a much larger and militarily superior state, the idea of Kuwait as just another province of Iraq was one that didn't have any authority, so it was moral.  Even if it wasn't a democratic state, unlike Iraq, or as Iraq was supposedly suppose to be. The Bathist movement was a very strong movement ...blah-blah-blah... Canada has ongoing had a higher moral standard than the United States, and in opting to support a war that was started before UN authorization and contrary to the UN charter and rules of war, it presented a moral issue, and as stated when international law is ignored, the standards that law abiding and respectful Canadians expect are not being met. So in that regard with those factors, I am hopeful you have a better impression of what I meant in those statements, I don't think it is neccesary to really go more in depth than that.


The University of Patchouli's Human Security faculty called - they'd like to have their selective analysis back.


----------



## armyca08

Scott said:
			
		

> The doctor said no to firearms. I'm about to say no to the keyboard (as it applies to this site)
> 
> Fair warning.



Fair enough, a doctor hasn't actually said no yet, the CFO has asked for a medical. I've previously been cleared by the CFO as having no weapon prohibitions. Just for clarity on that. But my PAL got administratively delayed as my name was backwards, and now the medical.  I have yet to do the medical. 


It was a pleasure chatting.


----------



## estoguy

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Are you kidding me?!
> 
> This is the BEST Recruiting thread _ever_!      :nod:
> 
> op:



I've been rather amused too, but Ow... My head is killing me from the walls of text.  As teacher, reading some of that was painful.  From what I gathered you have a degree and want to be an officer?  From what I've heard and read on here and from actual people in the CF, work on the writing skills - your stuff is pretty "all over the place" as previously noted. And for any officer, good communication skills are required.

I'll also take some of the "analysis" with a grain of salt.  

But good luck with the application.  I'm in my mid 30s and awaiting a medical reevaluation. You're definitely not "too old".


----------



## Mattygu

What are you trying to accomplish army08? Do you enjoy just seeing what you type or what? Make up your mind what your doing and quit whining.


----------



## armyca08

At times I do enjoy talking, hearing yourself can be confusing unless it is after the fact, they have actually made sound weapons on that principle, and not the dune variety. As for typing, I do feel good about it at times, I feel thinking in terms of language can be healthy, likewise abstraction is a type of mental exercise, which everyone can benefit from.

Without intending to open up the floor for flak, I'll answer your question.

The thread was subconsciously launched to what I'm summing up as a litmus test. I've seen and heard reports about the 2 billion or 20% of the defence budget being chopped. The new Minister of Defence Nicholson seems to indicate that this will come from administrative reorganization -effectively streamlining the military for operations as opposed to the civy side of things. Since Leslie's plan seems to be in the process of being implemented, and having heard former a former cheif of CF indicate he felt that the momentum would lead to an operational force of 50k to 60k, in operational forces it had me incline that entry into the forces would be almost a given to clam up. Also seeing the mountain of acquisitions slated over the next few years, a near total replacement of atleast 3 or 4 billion dollar programs totaling to over 100 billion dollars, I cannot see how with a 20% reduction in the budget and next years budget required to cut yet even more funding to meet the finance departments goal of having a balanced budget, this with 2 to 3% of gdp effected from issues in the US. All in all to recap my original intent was to get an impression in the forces on the situation from within, as I do not have eyes and ears into the forces.  

As far as making up my mind, I have, however, life is not 1 dimensional, it is actually multi-dimensional with a plethora of potentials all happening in real time. I am not at a point that I have enough information to simply say, only devote time to a regular forces application, or only devote time to a reserve force application, or only devote time to entry into the CF. However it is on the table, and it is something I am pursuing. Things do not develop fast. To limit my options is like only bringing a rifle to a gunfight.


----------



## armyca08

I went through everything and was referred to see a doctor by the CF doctor as I mentioned there being some conflicting information on my file. I didn't actually look at the letter that was provided by the doctor but I was told to get another opinion but I had spoken to the doctors I had minor contact with. 

From what I understand even though the application was closed it is still on file and I am guessing will be reopened or used as a reference on the new application. I havn't seen a doctor in the past 3 years and I don't live where I applied last time, nor do I see any doctor, I have no family doctor and have had no health issues requiring me to involve myself with medical stuff over that period. In general I havn't had a family doctor since the 1990's more or less. 

If I was deemed unfit for service then, is it still possible to this time around be deemed fit for service.

I don't actually know the exact reason I was deemed unfit for service as I did't open the letter to find out. I only delivered it between the doctor and the cf. 

Since I have no doctor, I'm wondering if going into a clinic and starting fresh on a medical is going to be sufficient. 
I have this feeling that some errors from like 9 years ago will contaminate the medical because they were based on faulty information and not medical but rather investigative using hearsay and attacking lifestyle choices.  It seems backward to need to pay thousands of dollars to try to correct an errored medical file. I'd rather just say no, or omit the medical information I don't agree with because it wasn't correct.  Example saying I suffer from passing out, when I don't, I don't feel I should have to say I pass out if I don't, just because a doctor has said I pass out.

I'm wondering what mechanisms exist to facilitate accurate medical information without relying on a doctors opinion that is faulty without having to pay to have the record corrected.

Can I just share my honest opinion? It is a difficult situation because no doctor has any dealings with me on a regular basis, or for the last 3 to 8 years. The doctors I've spoken to have been more so, well 10 years a go a doctor said this, so we will just go with what that doctor said even though you don't think it is accurate.


----------



## GAP

> Can I just share my honest opinion?



I doubt anyone much cares..... :


----------



## Vanguard48

I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread! Don't mind me at all. op:


----------



## HTFUAlberta

Vanguard said:
			
		

> I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread! Don't mind me at all. op:



Kinda like watching a bus crash... You should look away but you can't!!!


----------



## Vanguard48

HTFUAlberta said:
			
		

> Kinda like watching a bus crash... You should look away but you can't!!!



Oh you mean like this mate?   :trainwreck:


----------



## nn1988

Your train-wreck brings awful memories flooding back... I live in Barrhaven, Ottawa - a red light away from crash site and what happened exactly a month ago was very sad... My dearest thoughts to the friends and families of the crash victims.


----------



## George Wallace

nn1988 said:
			
		

> Your train-wreck brings awful memories flooding back... I live in Barrhaven, Ottawa - a red light away from crash site and what happened exactly a month ago was very sad... My dearest thoughts to the friends and families of the crash victims.



Not to be morbid, but the way OC Drivers go through Red Lights, not indicating lane changes; well.....poor drivers generally for the most part.....I am surprised that more similar accidents haven't happened with more fatalities.   For the most part, their buses have been much larger than the vehicles that they have hit.


----------



## nn1988

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not to be morbid, but the way OC Drivers go through Red Lights, not indicating lane changes; well.....poor drivers generally for the most part.....



I completely agree. For the most part, they are very reckless and aggressive on the road in their lane changing, forcing their way into the lane no matter what speed the driver in the adjacent lane is approaching. But hey.., give them an inch and they'll take mile. 
Also, there's nothing funnier than seeing one of those 40 feet long, 180 HP behmoths struggling up a slope during a 15 cm snowfall  :-X


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not to be morbid, but the way OC Drivers go through Red Lights, not indicating lane changes; well.....poor drivers generally for the most part.....I am surprised that more similar accidents haven't happened with more fatalities.   For the most part, their buses have been much larger than the vehicles that they have hit.



The bus versus train accident recently on the TV news reminds me of a call we were sent to years ago. A TTC bus packed with rush-hour subway commuters was hit by a GO train. Nine bus passengers died and many more were injured. Half of the bus was carried down the tracks by the train. 

The temperature was below freezing and it was a long time before the last of the victims was finally loaded into an available ambulance. 

It wasn't the bus driver's fault. The emergency brake over-ride failed. 

Co-incidentally, the first ambulance bus I worked was the same make and model. A GMC "fishbowl".



			
				nn1988 said:
			
		

> Also, there's nothing funnier than seeing one of those 40 feet long, 180 HP behmoths struggling up a slope during a 15 cm snowfall  :-X



I remember a few times we didn't make it and had to be towed up.


----------



## Scott

This thread resembles the OP.


----------



## larry Strong

:goodpost: op:


----------

